# Tragic end for our little Shirley



## foreverblu (Sep 1, 2011)

I am sorry to report that Shirley and her unborn kids lost the fight for their lives tonight.  She fought hard for 3 days.  The injuries from the hybrid wolves were just too great for her to overcome, though she gave it a valiant effort.  Now it's just the boys left from our small nigerian herd.  I wethered the buckling a couple of weeks ago.  My buck Mr. Bilbo Baggins had one testicle torn out by the terrors who killed the girls.  The vet thought he would operate fine with one, but I am worried about infection still.  My heart is heavy with sadness over my beloved girls.  They were such a big part of this family.  They even came in the house and camped out on the couch on occasion.  During Laverne's last days of pregnancy with Tuff (my buckling) she enjoyed getting rocked in the rocking chair while getting her belly rub.

Thank you for all of the support over the past days, it has meant more than you could imagine.   to all that gave advice or a shoulder to lean on!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 2, 2011)

My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your Shirley and her unborn kids.   Sometimes all the willpower of the innocent and knowledge of all who cared just isn't enough. 

 to you and your remaining herd who also feel the loss.


----------



## elevan (Sep 2, 2011)

I am so very sorry


----------



## kstaven (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## mydakota (Sep 2, 2011)

I am so sorry.  I hate it when things out of our control go bad for a diligent owner and their animals.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Sep 2, 2011)

I am so very sorry...... Heartbreaking news


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 2, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry about Shirley. That was terrible. Prayers with you. Rainbow Bridge 

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm sooo sorry.


----------



## Quinn4321 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is a truly horrible way for you to lose them.


----------



## PattySh (Sep 2, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 2, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Cooperkeeper (Sep 2, 2011)

terrilhb: Your Rainbow Bridge message has me choked up. Beautiful.

foreverblu, I am so sorry for this loss.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 2, 2011)

1


----------



## foreverblu (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for all of your heartfelt support. It is helping us all to get through this very difficult time. Our hearts are heavy. We are still busy trying to take care the rest of our clan. We have two 13 yr old Shih Tzus, 3 rescue dogs, 2 rescue cats, 2 miniature horses and our two Nigerian boys, who still need a tremendous amount of TLC. We will post pictures ASAP. We want you to see and share in our family. Thank you all.


----------



## foreverblu (Sep 2, 2011)

Terrihb.......thank you for posting The Rainbow Bridge...it was beautiful, I had never read that before.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm SO sorry for what you have been going through.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 2, 2011)

foreverblu said:
			
		

> Terrihb.......thank you for posting The Rainbow Bridge...it was beautiful, I had never read that before.


It was sent to me by someone on BYC when I lost my cat. I just think it is perfect for when we lose a loved one. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## maggies.family (Sep 4, 2011)

I just replied to your other thread, hadn't seen this one yet to see you lost Shirley and her babies.  I am so, so, sorry.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. How very sad. I'm very sorry for your loss...


----------

